# Flatheads @ CJ Brown



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Does anyone specifically target flatheads there? I know there arw some in the lake but just looking to find if anyone is specifically targeting them and catching them on a regular basis. If anyone is, if you dont mind sharing how many and how big they are. I'm trying to compile info regarding the flats in the lake to see if what population currently present is a young population and how large/small it is.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Flathead King 06 said:


> Does anyone specifically target flatheads there? I know there arw some in the lake but just looking to find if anyone is specifically targeting them and catching them on a regular basis. If anyone is, if you dont mind sharing how many and how big they are. I'm trying to compile info regarding the flats in the lake to see if what population currently present is a young population and how large/small it is.


i havent targeted them but ive heard of them around the stumps. And countless stories of people taking them from Beaver Lake and putting them in CJ. I cast netted a 2 lb flat out of the spill way about 5 years ago. So imagine there is a decent population that isnt being targeted


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have been fishing for flat heads almost all year at the reservoir and have only caught one small one under 5 lbs but I know there are some in there prob just not quite enough to be fishable population yet but give it 5+ yrs and there will be plus I know during the CJ cover project some ppl put drums anchored for flat heads to breed but I don't know where they are nor do I want too know....good luck

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

